# How many ski day so far? (2012/13)



## Nick (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm at 3. (1) Magic, and (2) short days at Wachusett. I won't be setting any records this year... my son is now nearly 7 months old so getting out for long trips is getting difficult this year in particular. I've got the summit coming up and I may do another 3-day weekend up north, probably Vermont, location TBD at some point. I'll hit Wachusett at least 5 - 6 more times this year. So I will probably end up around a very very modest 12 - 15 days. 

Some of you guys (and gals) are probably already at that number. How's your season so far?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2013)

43 resort days and three touring days


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 7, 2013)

Zero.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2013)

10, all at Greek Peak, except New Year's Day at Platty. Holiday crowds? I think there was less people there than usual, if that's possible.  I skied bell to bell, there was four people in front of me at the double once, all other rides were ski on.


snoseek said:


> 43 resort days and three touring days


Kudos, that's just nuts! How many days a year do you ski? Retired? Independently wealthy? Ski at work?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2013)

14 or 15. K-ton and Cannon


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 7, 2013)

6 so far... 3 at killington and 3 at gore... will be at hunter on thursday for the 10 buck day


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> 10, all at Greek Peak, except New Year's Day at Platty. Holiday crowds? I think there was less people there than usual, if that's possible.  I skied bell to bell, there was four people in front of me at the double once, all other rides were ski on.
> 
> Kudos, that's just nuts! How many days a year do you ski? Retired? Independently wealthy? Ski at work?





That is what is great about New years day, everyone is hungover and no one on the hills.
4 for me so far. 3 were half days because of insomnia.
Mountsnow, Elk 2 times and Plattekill, all were after it snowed.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 7, 2013)

17.   16 at Jay Peak and 1 in the Laurentians mountains.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Zero.


I feel for you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2013)

7

Hope to get to 30.  We'll see.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2013)

13 see sig


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2013)

7...6 Hunter 1 K...


----------



## Tin (Jan 7, 2013)

K x1
Sugarbush x1
Crotched x2
Sundown x1


----------



## Euler (Jan 7, 2013)

2 @ Okemo
1 @ Stratton
1@ Mt.Snow
2 @ Sutton

This year I'll be breaking my personal record for most different areas.


----------



## KevinF (Jan 7, 2013)

2 at Killington
2 at Okemo
2 at Sunday River
8 at Stowe
And tomorrow evening it will be 1 at Nashoba Valley as ski race season is about to start.  :-D


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2013)

12 total.  10 at Snowbird, 1 at Alta, 1 at Canyons.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> 13 see sig



Love Pat's huh?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> 13 see sig



Love Pat's huh?


----------



## k123 (Jan 7, 2013)

6 so far:

2 at Belleayre
2 at Hunter
1 at Plattekill
1 at Killington


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2013)

2 :-(


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Love Pat's huh?



Not really just live in town so it is convenient. I usually stick around until mid Jan. I will be hitting quite a few other hills starting this weekend.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Not really just live in town so it is convenient. I usually stick around until mid Jan. I will be hitting quite a few other hills starting this weekend.



I always enjoyed working there they have a nice little operation


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 7, 2013)

9 and I'm done due to injury.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 7, 2013)

Sixteen - 15 at Sugarbush , 1 day at Stowe


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 7, 2013)

Six: Sunday River (2), Deer Valley, Canyons, Alta, Snowbird.

More days out west so far but that'll change soon.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 7, 2013)

17 
2 Killington 
1 Hunter 
The rest at Plattekill


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 7, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> 9 and I'm done due to injury.


Sorry to hear that. Good luck to you with your recovery, hope you're back to yourself soon.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2013)

Seven, 3 at Jiminy(ugh), 1 at Magic(awesome), 3 at Gore (awesome).

I'd like to get 30.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Love Pat's huh?



Pats is a fun place to go and ski.  Nice atmosphere.  You can bang out some good runs in a short time.  The expert stuff, though short, is steep and fun.  I just always felt like there was a nice community feel to the place and that the town really loved having them there.  Henniker is a neat little town.  I liked my trips up there in 2003-2005 while I was in Boston because it got me out of the city.


----------



## Terry (Jan 8, 2013)

18 so far. 7 at Sunday River and 11 at Shawnee Peak. Going again tonight to Shawnee. Will probably have 22 by sunday.


----------



## Edd (Jan 8, 2013)

Unless I'm forgetting something

Sunday River   2
Wildcat             2
Bretton Woods 3

Really slow start for me. Skiing Attitash today and somewhere tomorrow. The MWV is skiing very nice right now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 8, 2013)

0 

I asked the Base security here if I can get a personal security detachment to hike up the 15er that I have to stare at every day, but they said no


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> 0
> 
> I asked the Base security here if I can get a personal security detachment to hike up the 15er that I have to stare at every day, but they said no




Your part of the military, they don't give you any days off?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Your part of the military, they don't give you any days off?



I'm not military (anymore), I'm a contractor. I don't get days off, but even if I did I can't leave base until it's for a mission


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm not military (anymore), I'm a contractor. I don't get days off, but even if I did I can't leave base until it's for a mission





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Very sorry, that is got to be exhausting.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 8, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Pats is a fun place to go and ski.  Nice atmosphere.  You can bang out some good runs in a short time.  The expert stuff, though short, is steep and fun.  I just always felt like there was a nice community feel to the place and that the town really loved having them there.  Henniker is a neat little town.  I liked my trips up there in 2003-2005 while I was in Boston because it got me out of the city.



It is very nice to have Pats 10 mins from my house and that I can just head over and bang out 10 runs on any given day. Hurricane is a cool run - steep and bumpy to get my work out on.  My kids always meet up with some friends as do we adults - on the slopes and in the pub.


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

1 @ Ragged
1 @ Pats Peak
1 @ Attitash

Have a hard time getting above 10 days/season lately...would have to go out some nights in the week to make that happen.  Would rather have quality over quantity, although both would be ideal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

hammer said:


> 1 @ Ragged
> 1 @ Pats Peak
> 1 @ Attitash
> 
> Have a hard time getting above 10 days/season lately...would have to go out some nights in the week to make that happen.  Would rather have quality over quantity, although both would be ideal.





+1 with the price of gas and not making much money, I wait for good conditions to.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 8, 2013)

27 so far.


----------



## dmc (Jan 8, 2013)

No clue... around 10...no sig...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> No clue... around 10...no sig...




Do you go out in the mornings before work for an hour or lunch?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm at 8 so far....mostly sticking to the smaller hills I can easily day trip to as we are expecting our 1st child in Early February and I need to be able to get home easily if the phone rings!
My pre-season goal was a dozen days as I thought maybe only a handful after little man is born. However I'm now thinking 15 is more realistic especially if I can continue the momentum this month.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been out about 8 times and have been enjoying every bit of it!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 8, 2013)

6 See Signature

I only had 15 days last year which was a record low since I started skiing again in 2004.  I'm hoping to top 25.


----------



## dmc (Jan 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Do you go out in the mornings before work for an hour or lunch?



I sure do...  Before work and sometimes lunch..


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick,

I'm in the same boat. My son is almost two so he isn't ready for skiing yet. All my trips have been to gunstock.  This includes Saturday and Sunday this weekend.  Hope to get to cannon and magic in January with my trip to $towe in Feb.  I expect to hit 15 trips this season. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmw (Jan 8, 2013)

8 -
Wachusett - 5
Mt Snow - 1
Ragged - 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> I sure do...  Before work and sometimes lunch..





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
That is sweet.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 8, 2013)

13 days so far. 11 at Sunday River, 1 at Mt. Abram, and 1 at Lost Valley. I should easily meet or exceed my goal (more of an estimate than a goal really) of 30 days.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2013)

19 so far.  I'm 6 ahead of where I was at the same point last season


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I'm at 8 so far....mostly sticking to the smaller hills I can easily day trip to as we are expecting our 1st child in Early February and I need to be able to get home easily if the phone rings!
> My pre-season goal was a dozen days as I thought maybe only a handful after little man is born. However I'm now thinking 15 is more realistic especially if I can continue the momentum this month.



This is your first, right? Congrats. It's awesome. My little dude. He's already 7 months (WTH!)


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah, well, 5 days at 6 hours per day beats 8 days at 3 hours each.  I'd rather hear how many hours you skied (don't cheat and count breaks!)


----------



## dmc (Jan 8, 2013)

billski said:


> Ah, well, 5 days at 6 hours per day beats 8 days at 3 hours each.



Not in my book...

Slipping out for an hour and a half for lunch - 4 days a week....  Is what I do...
Then I get 6 hours a day on the weekends...

No math required... Cause I'm having fun!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 8, 2013)

So far I am at 29. I dont ski all day, as I work alot. Have only had 7 days off since the begining of ski season in early November. Also it was weekends only till 2nd week of December.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> This is your first, right? Congrats. It's awesome. My little dude. He's already 7 months (WTH!)



I wonder where the time goes. My "little dude" is almost 10 and my "old ugly dude" is 14 -


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 8, 2013)

andyzee said:


> 2 :-(



Me too.
:beer:

My goal is 12.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2013)

billski said:


> Ah, well, 5 days at 6 hours per day beats 8 days at 3 hours each. I'd rather hear how many hours you skied (don't cheat and count breaks!)





dmc said:


> Not in my book...
> 
> Slipping out for an hour and a half for lunch - 4 days a week.... Is what I do...
> Then I get 6 hours a day on the weekends...
> ...



I'm with DMC on this one!

I'd rather get a few good, quality hours on the hill, especially where my muscles are their freshest and i'm able to really bring my "A game" then have to often "endure" those late day, hour 6,7,8 on the hill where the muscles are fatigued, and my energy levels are often down, and i'm more likely to make sloppy turns.  Especially this time of year when at most ski areas, the light starts getting really flat after about 2PM.  In 6 weeks or so when we start getting much more reliable, later afternoon light, then i'm more likely to extend my day into longer sessions on a more regular basis


----------



## ski stef (Jan 8, 2013)

After Vail today, 14 at the resorts.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 8, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm with DMC on this one!
> 
> I'd rather get a few good, quality hours on the hill, especially where my muscles are their freshest and i'm able to really bring my "A game" then have to often "endure" those late day, hour 6,7,8 on the hill where the muscles are fatigued, and my energy levels are often down, and i'm more likely to make sloppy turns. Especially this time of year when at most ski areas, the light starts getting really flat after about 2PM. In 6 weeks or so when we start getting much more reliable, later afternoon light, then i'm more likely to extend my day into longer sessions on a more regular basis



I've found, when I had a seasons pass, that a few hours at a time, especially early in the season, was the perfect way to get my body used to skiing.  Now that I don't have that option and I try to push myself each time out to get my money's worth, the last few hours are always ugly skiing.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 8, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm with DMC on this one!
> 
> I'd rather get a few good, quality hours on the hill, especially where my muscles are their freshest and i'm able to really bring my "A game" then have to often "endure" those late day, hour 6,7,8 on the hill where the muscles are fatigued, and my energy levels are often down, and i'm more likely to make sloppy turns. Especially this time of year when at most ski areas, the light starts getting really flat after about 2PM. In 6 weeks or so when we start getting much more reliable, later afternoon light, then i'm more likely to extend my day into longer sessions on a more regular basis



I agree with this as well. My typical ski day is 3-4 hours, roughly 15-20 runs, non-stop. I have had a few ski injuires in the past, so I prefer to ski when I am fresh and not push my luck, and frankly I have usually had my fill by that point anyway. I will usually do the 8:00-noon session, a couple beers at the bar, on the road by 1:00, and home by 2:15. It keeps the mostly non-skiing wife at home with our 2 year old happy too, as I am home in time for her to go out and do a little shoppping or whatever. All of that being said, there are always exceptions ie. powder days too good to come in, longer social ski days with friends, afternoon sessions in the spring, etc.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 8, 2013)

14 at sugarbush.  7 powder days.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 8, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm with DMC on this one!
> 
> I'd rather get a few good, quality hours on the hill, especially where my muscles are their freshest and i'm able to really bring my "A game" then have to often "endure" those late day, hour 6,7,8 on the hill where the muscles are fatigued, and my energy levels are often down, and i'm more likely to make sloppy turns.  Especially this time of year when at most ski areas, the light starts getting really flat after about 2PM.  In 6 weeks or so when we start getting much more reliable, later afternoon light, then i'm more likely to extend my day into longer sessions on a more regular basis



I also agree. I am at 10 days.

I just did the math and with upcoming trips to Aspen and Utah, some time off in March, and with an estimated (hopeful?) closing date for Mt. Snow of Sunday 4/14, I should be able to get to 46...

If only I could squeeze that to 50! Hmmmm


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> After Vail today, 14 at the resorts.



I am noticing a distinct lack of trip reports :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2013)

30 days,  skipped put last Sunday.  should have been 31.


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Bob R said:


> 30 days,  skipped put last Sunday.  should have been 31.


Most/all at SR or have you managed to make it elsewhere?


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 8, 2013)

16 all at Okemo except for one day each at Stratton, Hunter, and Mount Sunapee. It was my first time ever at Mount Sunapee despite  many years of having an Okemo pass that is valid at Sunapee. Too bad I forgot my camera on Saturday, because it was a great day with great scenery.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 8, 2013)

46


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

^Maniac!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2013)

jaywbigred said:


> I also agree. I am at 10 days.
> 
> I just did the math and with upcoming trips to Aspen and Utah, some time off in March, and with an estimated (hopeful?) closing date for Mt. Snow of Sunday 4/14, I should be able to get to 46...
> 
> If only I could squeeze that to 50! Hmmmm



Making that same Mount Snow 4/14 closing day assumption as long as I don't have any injuries, and that the Bronco's beat the Raven's this weekend, thus having the Patriots traveling to an away AFC championship game the following weekend so that I won't be heading to a game at Gillette Stadium MLK weekend, I should end up with 56 days - which gets me thinking about trying to squeeze an extra day or 2 in between now and closing day at Mount Snow so that a single late April weekend trip to Killington gets me to 60 for the year


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 8, 2013)

Three. Burke, Jay and Attitash. Getting two more (maybe three) at the Loaf this weekend.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 8, 2013)

andyzee said:


> 2 :-(





St. Bear said:


> Me too.
> :beer:


One more here...stuck in philthadelphia 

Looking like Thurs at Hunter will be too warm for a four hour drive to get there. Rain for Elk's demo day Fri so thats out. If the long range is correct next/Wednesday's possible snow forecast, could be the next time for me.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> ^Maniac!



Thanks. 

Been getting after it a bit more in the BC than in the past. To be honest, that pace is slowing down now that its negative 20 every morning.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 8, 2013)

12 days, all at labrador mountain my local hill


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2013)

Haven't been to Labrador in years.

18 so far for me, 4 at K, 1 at Jiminy, the rest at Hunter. 3 powder days so far.

I usually ski from 10am to closing, a half hour for eats.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 8, 2013)

8 so far
4x Killington
3x Wachusett
1x Pico


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sadly enough, 0 so far. I almost went up to Whiteface with a friend of mine for new years. He was dissapointed the glades were mostly closed though, so he wound up XC skiing his second day. I also swung by Spring Mountain (hill) PA, a little local ski area 15 minutes from my house, but the line no joke went halfway up the hill and they had a whopping 2 runs open.
I'm going out to Tahoe for 5 days on the 25th so hopefully the conditions stay good!


----------



## Steve Mach (Jan 8, 2013)

Unfortunately only one so far.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

10


----------



## skiersleft (Jan 8, 2013)

25 today. And will be at K thru Sunday. Goal was 80. Looking dicey. If I don't hit 70 I'll be upset. We shall see.


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

^Hey, welcome back


----------



## snoseek (Jan 8, 2013)

I've discovered how close it is to quality snow free mountain biking from my house therefore I predict my ski days will level out a little. By level out I mean ffour or five days per week lol


----------



## Madroch (Jan 8, 2013)

9
2 Stratton
1 pico (magic fail)
6 sundown


----------



## Conrad (Jan 8, 2013)

6 so far, see signature. I don't remember how many days I went skiing in past years, but I think I am on pace to set a record for myself.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 8, 2013)

16 days so far. Sig says it all!


----------



## tt431 (Jan 9, 2013)

26 today.  My goal is hitting more than Skiersleft. He'll be upset if I do.:flame:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2013)

hammer said:


> Most/all at SR or have you managed to make it elsewhere?




Hey Hamemr all at the River.  I have a few Loon Days coming up. This coming monday will be my first.


----------



## tt431 (Jan 9, 2013)

billski said:


> Ah, well, 5 days at 6 hours per day beats 8 days at 3 hours each.  I'd rather hear how many hours you skied (don't cheat and count breaks!)


Does AZ time count as ski hours?


----------



## skiersleft (Jan 9, 2013)

Nick said:


> ^Hey, welcome back



Thanks, Nick! Good to be back. Traveled a lot during holidays and didn't get to ski as much as I wanted, or spend as much time reading and posting at AZ as I wanted!


----------



## hammer (Jan 9, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Hey Hamemr all at the River.  I have a few Loon Days coming up. This coming monday will be my first.


No trips to Loon yet for us...harder to do when Sundays are the only option (I will not go there on a Saturday again).  Do have a few trips planned sometime this season.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 9, 2013)

Its been a very late and slow start to the season for me. The only good part is that they have all been quality days. 5 at Magic and 1 at Mt. Ellen.


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been sloppy this season.  Increased workload chew up my free time.  Only 2 ski session (4 days) so far.  

Wachusett 12/01
Sunday River 12/23-25


"Send it" from my iPhone V


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 10, 2013)

As of today 1/10/13, 20 days. (1 Gore, the rest CBK)  Tomorrow will be 21 (hopefully before the rain).  Going to Wisp Maryland this weekend for a race.  Can't decide if I want to ski 1 day just to say I've skied it or bag it.  Pretty expensive for a bump.  Pretty much locked up in PA (CBK, Blue & Elk) till March then its NNE - Utah - and then back to NNE till the season dies. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 10, 2013)

8. 
Sunapee x2
Sunday River x2
Blue Hill x1
Sugarloaf x1
Okemo x1
Smuggs x1


----------



## gladerider (Jan 10, 2013)

5
1@ powder mt
2@ park city
1@ snowbird
1@ stratton


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

4aprice said:


> As of today 1/10/13, 20 days. (1 Gore, the rest CBK)  Tomorrow will be 21 (hopefully before the rain).  Going to Wisp Maryland this weekend for a race.  Can't decide if I want to ski 1 day just to say I've skied it or bag it.  Pretty expensive for a bump.  Pretty much locked up in PA (CBK, Blue & Elk) till March then its NNE - Utah - and then back to NNE till the season dies.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




I been to Elk twice this season, I really like it and how close it is to me, you ever go to the Mohegan Sun Casino near by Wilkes Berrie?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2013)

10

1@ Sugarbush
1@ Pico
2@ Stowe
6 @ Killington


----------



## Philpug (Jan 12, 2013)

32 after today


----------



## STREETSKIER (Jan 13, 2013)

*Forty five  so far 1/2 way through*

At sugarbush of course it's right in my yard I live in the village


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2013)

16 Days So far as of 1/13:
1 Killington
15 Ski Sundown


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2013)

Bleh. was supposed to go this weekend (today) but plans fell through last minute. 

I'm still at (3) days. Sigh.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2013)

Today made 20.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2013)

Now up to 16


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 14, 2013)

Now at 14, three days in the Daks, Gore, Whiteface, and Titus, plus one at my local molehill. Hey, maybe I can actually keep track of my days through this thread, I always give up counting.


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2013)

9 shooting for 30+!

2 Killington
1 Sunday River
2 Sugarbush
2 Waterville
1 Gunstock (night)
1 Pats Peak


----------



## vcunning (Jan 15, 2013)

16 for me at Mount Snow.  My 6-year old has 18.  Apparently much smarter than his father:dunce:


----------



## planb420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Update 1/16/13: 18 DAYS
1 Killington
1 Butternut
16 Ski Sundown
148 Miles


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2013)

20 so far all at Mount Snow 

I'll get 4 more days at Mount Snow and 1 at Stratton to get me 25 by the end of January, I'm happy with that!


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 16, 2013)

Still only 3... Been handed a 1-2 punch between an abscessed tooth and the flu, which killed my plans last weekend.  This weekend I am stuck going to NYC to visit the inlaws...   All I know I am going crazy not getting out there on the snow.  I hope next weekend I will hit maybe Gunstock and Cannon... if not sooner...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 16, 2013)

Today made day 34. Already have plans to ski Thurs and Fri for 35/36. One day for work, and one for fun. All this while working 60+ hrs a week. My life is spent at the mtns.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planb420 (Jan 24, 2013)

Update As of 1/24 I have 25 Days and over 200 miles in at:
Killington 1
Butternut 1
Mohawk Mtn. 1
Ski Sundown 23


----------



## dms63 (Jan 24, 2013)

At 15 days.  Vacation time in February will increase that quickly.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Still stuck at 10 days, all in VT. Cancelled this week because of the cold. Hoping to get in 5 days next week.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

Day #3 is tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Still stuck at 10 days, all in VT. Cancelled this week because of the cold. Hoping to get in 5 days next week.



Those are the best days.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I'm at 8..going to add another 5 at Whistler..about right, especialy with conditions the way they have been...although this would have been a good week at Hunter with all the guns going...friggin cold as hell though..


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been skiing at least once a week if not twice since the beginning of November, so I am on pace with other years.  However, I feel that this year is worse then last year for us Cannon skiers.  No summit glades at all. At least we had those last year.


SUCKS so far!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 25, 2013)

15 so far, which is right on pace for the 30-35 days I expected. The season started great- good snowmaking in November and then good natural in late December. The thaw was almost 2 weeks ago though, and no major snow since, and it had actually been pretty dry for a couple weeks before the thaw. I would still say it has been a good (not great) season so far, but things better turn around pretty quickly or my perception is going to start to change.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Up to 53 Days, 450+ Miles, 370k Vert Ft.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2013)

This past weekend were #'s 8 and 9.  5 of them since Feb 1, two of which were powder.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 4, 2013)

27 days so far, Not bad for a flatlander !


----------



## hammer (Mar 4, 2013)

Only 7 with one more definite for the season...don't get out for 15-20 days like I did a few years ago.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2013)

17 do far.  Hoping to reach 25.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2013)

14 & I think I'm done for the season due to injury 3 weeks ago. For the past 5 years or so I'm usually around 40. Before that as a weekend warrior it was usually around 25 days. Got my K pass down to about $45 a day, usually get it down to around $25 a day. Still have 3 VT. passes left, around $43 a day. A friend said he'd buy them from me. I also have 3 Sugarbush tickets left on my quad pack, about $50 each. I'd have to go to Sugarbush myself because they can only be redeemed by me. They can be used by others but only I can get the tickets. If I can get a few friends together to use them on the same day I might take a ride. It would be hard for me to be there & not be able to ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> 14 & I think I'm done for the season due to injury 3 weeks ago. For the past 5 years or so I'm usually around 40. Before that as a weekend warrior it was usually around 25 days. Got my K pass down to about $45 a day, usually get it down to around $25 a day. Still have 3 VT. passes left, around $43 a day. A friend said he'd buy them from me. I also have 3 Sugarbush tickets left on my quad pack, about $50 each. I'd have to go to Sugarbush myself because they can only be redeemed by me. They can be used by others but only I can get the tickets. If I can get a few friends together to use them on the same day I might take a ride. It would be hard for me to be there & not be able to ski.



Have you contacted Sugarbush regarding your injury?  I would think maybe they'd bend the rules to help you out.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 4, 2013)

Just hit 20. I'm pulling out all the stops: Quebec, MRG, Jay, SR-Loaf-Loon and the backcountry beckon! I plan to ski into June then hang it all up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Have you contacted Sugarbush regarding your injury?  I would think maybe they'd bend the rules to help you out.


Thanks for the suggestion. I just got off the phone with them. They said I could arrange for someone else to redeem the tickets. I'd have to authorize with them a specific person to use the tickets & give that person a copy of my drivers license. I think that would be very doable for me. Better than driving all the way there myself. I think that's a fair solution on Sugarbush's part.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad they were reasonable.  Seems like the smart business decision on their part.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> It would be hard for me to be there & not be able to ski.


I hear you. I will be up at Magic this weekend so the kids can ski and I will be pulling my hair out lol. I made it to 19 days this year which is very low for me. Freakin ribs!! Theoretically I suppose I may be healed enough sometime in late April but It will almost be like starting over so I will likely pass unless its just stupid good.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 4, 2013)

57 so far.  60 by the end of next weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> I hear you. I will be up at Magic this weekend so the kids can ski and I will be pulling my hair out lol. I made it to 19 days this year which is very low for me. Freakin ribs!! Theoretically I suppose I may be healed enough sometime in late April but It will almost be like starting over so I will likely pass unless its just stupid good.



Yeah John I feel your pain. My doctor told me I shouldn't ski again this year. Not so much because of a broken ankle. He felt my ski boots would give my ankle enough protection after a few more weeks. He did feel that only two months wouldn't give my knee enough time to heal so that's why he suggested I throw in the towel for this season. I'm pretty sure I'm going to listen to him, no sense doing even more damage. Did you get to use your Smuggs ticket you won here on AZ? I saw in another thread that the other person who won gave his ticket away. Hope you feel better soon. A few years ago I broke a few ribs after falling into a huge icy mogul on Castle Rock. I was skiing again a few weeks later. It was painful a little but not so much when I was skiing. The worst part was when the chair bounced going over a lift tower or bounced going into the unloading area. Superstar chair at K was the worst for this.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2013)

A measily dozen so far ugh this year was more about Quality than Quantity. Hopefully several more b4 the end .


----------



## Terry (Mar 4, 2013)

Bob R said:


> 57 so far. 60 by the end of next weekend.



Just counted them up. Looks like we are at a tie right now. 57 for me as well. Should be 61 or 62 by the end of the weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe 10 or 12 but they all have been great days, hopefully lots more to come with good soft snow through out the next couple months.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah John I feel your pain. My doctor told me I shouldn't ski again this year. Not so much because of a broken ankle. He felt my ski boots would give my ankle enough protection after a few more weeks. He did feel that only two months wouldn't give my knee enough time to heal so that's why he suggested I throw in the towel for this season. I'm pretty sure I'm going to listen to him, no sense doing even more damage. Did you get to use your Smuggs ticket you won here on AZ? I saw in another thread that the other person who won gave his ticket away. Hope you feel better soon. A few years ago I broke a few ribs after falling into a huge icy mogul on Castle Rock. I was skiing again a few weeks later. It was painful a little but not so much when I was skiing. The worst part was when the chair bounced going over a lift tower or bounced going into the unloading area. Superstar chair at K was the worst for this.



No I didnt get to use it. I was heading to Smuggs the day after the injury so Im begrudgingly giving it to a good friend of mine who has cone through with some good deals for me in the past.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2013)

39 so far - with likely another 12 to possibly up to 20 more days presuming no injuries and depending on how deep into April Mount Snow goes


----------



## andyzee (Mar 4, 2013)

Very bad season for us, only 8  . But taking a week off in March to play catch up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2013)

16.  I'll finish up better than last years count of 20, but below the year priors 30.  I've been real lucky with the quality of days I've had though.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 4, 2013)

30.  Not bad for new yorker.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 5, 2013)

Eighty nine  today !!!! Next.     Not bad for a guy from Ohio !!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

Elk, 4 no sleep night before maybe 5 hours days at 2.) 
Mt snow- afternoon on Sunday if x mas week( aginst (
 no sleep and 3.5 drive, I was going to check out Catamount, but drove exhausted past
On the TaconicParkway.
Gore on 2 Sundays, both full days again little sleep drama.( both after big snow storms.)



 Platty  ( no sleep or little sleep again( New years, and 1 weekend 2 days, twice2 other times I think.
Next year I will have more , but ever day has been good or snowy great conditions to, last Sunday was the best of the season at Gore's trees are sick.!!!!
11!!! More to come this March and April for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2013)

uphillklimber said:


> I'm up to 26. I had 11 before Novemeber ended, looked like I was gonna ski a lot this year. Then I went and hired on with Sunday River, and I only have 15 days since the beginning of December. This working is cutting into my ski time.
> 
> I'm afraid they will call me in on Thursday, my day off, to shovel walk ways, because the guys who are scheduled all have sore arms and a doctor's note. Did it to me last week. I may be away from the phone this week......



As the saying goes...."you want to ski a lot.....don't work in the ski business.". I found that especially true in management roles.  26 still isn't too shabby.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2013)

2, does anyone have less than that?


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 5, 2013)

35 days so far.  33 at Sugarbush, one at Stowe, one at Magic.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 5, 2013)

21

3: Sunday River
1: Saddleback
1: Sugarloaf
2: Blue Hills (home for christmas)
11:Sunapee
1:Magic
1:Okemo
1:Nashoba

Plenty more to come! Including an incredible trip to Mammoth!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> 2, does anyone have less than that?



So out to your hill already.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2013)

Only 15...booooo!  But I will say that the quality has been getting progressively better. the low total is mostly due to early season conditions creating a lack of interest and motivation.  Expecting to ramp that number up a lot now that it's so good.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2013)

12 right now----15 seems very realistic with an outside chance at maybe 18. For having a newborn at home and basically being relegated to 1 day day trip wknds I'm doing ok


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 5, 2013)

Today is day 70


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Mar 5, 2013)

27 days as of Sunday.

Tremblant 4 days
Jay peak 4 days
Pat's Peak 3 days
Blue Hills 2 nightsR
Ragged 1 day
Cannon 1 day
Crotched 1 day
Waterville Valley 13 days


----------



## boston_e (Mar 6, 2013)

10 so far for me.
9 with the family... one solo.
Will likely end up doing 4 more with the family and 1 or 2 solo.

I never thought I would think this but the days following my 4 and 7 year olds down the hill are as much fun or more than the solo days.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 6, 2013)

22 - 25 for me, I don't keep track that well. Not as many as some of you, but I've had a good 4 or 5 powder days and the rest were all very enjoyable.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 7, 2013)

23 so far. If I had to guess, I would say I will end up with about 32. That is pretty average for me and about what I expected going into the season. I have to say the overall quality of those days so far has been slightly above average.


----------



## timm (Mar 7, 2013)

8 right now. Pretty weak but for almost all day trips (only one weekend) not bad. 
That's going to double in the next two weeks though. Hoping to end up around 20.

Sugarbush - 2 days
Jay - 2 days
Wildcat - 2 days
Black (NH) - 1 day
Cannon - 1 day


----------



## darent (Mar 8, 2013)

did my season in by coaching spring board diving for the local high school, just have 7 days in, 5 at sunday river and two at the summit at sugarloaf. looking forward to the sugarbush gathering and maybe a trip to mt bachelor in april to ski with my son if his schedule opens up.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 9, 2013)

Pushing close to triple digis ,might hit two million vert!!  Big year even for me !!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

As of now 13 for #13 was platty special special day trip teleport later.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2013)

36 and I may not get any more in. It has been a great season with 6 new to me areas. 1 week family vaca, 1 family weekend away and finally a four night trip with the guys to Sugarloaf and Saddleback.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2013)

14 so far with 2 this weekend and at least 3 more. To go with trip to either tremblant or gore


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 10, 2013)

9 so far, at least 4 more this season.... Been a tough year with having a 2 year old...  hope to get 13 outtings.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2013)

Yesterday was day #10.  Two more next weekend, 1 or 2 Easter weekend.  Should get to 15 or 16 if things to deep into April.  That would be my highest number since my son was born 3 years ago.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2013)

41 as of today

12 more definitely penciled in, after that, who knows???


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 11, 2013)

46


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2013)

we are at 22 shooting for 35!  

Any more then that is tough since we have gone very weekend both days since mid december!  We missed one weekend!  Unfortunately, I work duriing the week!  Based on some of the higher numbers I have seen, I don't see how someone can afford to have that many days of skiing and still afford to ski!  Need to know your secrets!


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 11, 2013)

13 so far with 6 planned and hopefully more to go. Would like to break 20.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2013)

Only at 17, but still have my sights set on >30. Man I love March!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm at 38 days and counting.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe 15.. March is my month:beer:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Today is day 70



At 76 now, and 15 days in a row.  Doubt I will ski today as I dont feel like skiing in the rain today.  But will be skiing tomorrow for my day off.



dlague said:


> we are at 22 shooting for 35!
> 
> Any more then that is tough since we have gone very weekend both days since mid december!  We missed one weekend!  Unfortunately, I work duriing the week!  Based on some of the higher numbers I have seen, I don't see how someone can afford to have that many days of skiing and still afford to ski!  Need to know your secrets!



Mountains that have night skiing help alot.  7 days a week my main spot is open till 10pm.  Add that to the fact that I work at the mtn (but not as a skier such as instructor/patroler) and I ski as often as possible.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> At 76 now, and 15 days in a row.  Doubt I will ski today as I dont feel like skiing in the rain today.  But will be skiing tomorrow for my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> Mountains that have night skiing help alot.  7 days a week my main spot is open till 10pm.  Add that to the fact that I work at the mtn (but not as a skier such as instructor/patroler) and I ski as often as possible.


That an awesome number.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)

31. March madness begins...


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 12, 2013)

18 so far....

1 Okemo
2 Stratton
4 Berkshire East
11 Wachusett

I started a new job in November so very little vacation and my spouse stopped skiing after breaking their arm in two places at Stowe two years ago so going away all weekend to ski does not sit well. Wachusett may not be Jay Peak but having it as a close option was great this year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2013)

3 day roadtrip  begins today with my grandson  who is  home from. University for spring break and his dad .West , Gore  and whatever is best conditions for the 3 rd day .


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> 3 day roadtrip  begins today with my grandson  who is  home from. University for spring break and his dad .West , Gore  and whatever is best conditions for the 3 rd day .



Have fun times with your family Warp.


----------



## stargazer781 (Mar 13, 2013)

I bought a Baker's Dozen from Gunstock.  Then I won a Prime Time lift ticket and one Big Air Bag ticket from Gunstock.  Have 3 tickets plus BAB ticket left.  But I will not be using them.  Last Saturday I blew my knee out skiing upper Recoil....ACL tear.  Bad ending to a perfect blue bird day.......conditions were great.  So all in all I skied a total of 4 complete days this season, skied 1/2 day before the lift broke down at 12:20 and then skied 2 complete runs on Saturday before the ACL injury. 

So I guess I can say I got in 4+ ski days this season


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2013)

63 Days & 504 Miles 429k Vert


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2013)

16 after the Gore trip last couple of days , great trip withmyson and grandson !!! titus got 6 inches last nite so i'll b there tomorrow and perhaps a couple more after that ? THEY will close  next weekend dammit with great snow which means they,ll run out of skier be4 they run out of snow


----------



## stargazer781 (Mar 16, 2013)

medfordmike.....off subject but wanted to reply.
I can definitely understand how your spouse does not want to ski anymore after an arm break.  I did the same thing in 2002 (left arm on icy race trail @ Ragged), followed by serious injury in 2003 (run over by skier at Killington/leg broke in 13+ places), and just recently I blew out my knee at Gunstock (nothing broke just torn ligs).  I was very nervous getting back on skies the season following the arm break.  I contemplated never skiing again.  I was nervous about skiing in crowds, bad conditions, etc. etc.  And the time that it took to rehab from all previous injuries was extensive.  But I managed to work through my issues and have enjoyed 10 years without anything serious happening.  I hope that your spouse is able to get back on the slopes at some point in time.  I don't mind skiing alone, but when something does happen it is good if you do have someone with you.  Stargazer781


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> 16 after the Gore trip last couple of days , great trip withmyson and grandson !!! titus got 6 inches last nite so
> i'll b there tomorrow and perhaps a couple more after that ? THEY will close  next weekend dammit with great snow which means they,ll run out of skier be4 they run out of snow



Have fun Warp!!!!

I think tomorrow will be 15.:thumber:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Apr 7, 2013)

My season is probably over, finished with 26 days, 4 less than I wanted, but it was a great season for me.  Skied at a few areas I'd never been to (Sunapee, Middlebury College, Belleayre, and Bromley) skied in NH which was a first for me, and revisited my favorites.  I missed all the major powder days (bad timing), but discovered some unofficial trails at my home hill which yielded fresh tracks when everything else was groomed.  Next season I want to ski the northern NH resorts and finally get to Sugarloaf and hopefully ski out west for the first time.  I think I'll be in the market for new skis, too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Done !! 18 for the season, hurt my back on the 21at still a bit stiff but coming . Meh ! About avg, Just washed all our ski jackets  and pants 
and summer waxed all our skis . Putting ski gear away .

Got my golf gear ready to go and my bike , still hitting the gym 2/3 days a week , so its all good .


----------



## skiking4 (Apr 7, 2013)

11 different mountains, 15 FULL days (skied Hunter 3x and Stratton 4x, otherwise everything else was skied once). The 11th mountain was thunder ridge, where I probably skied an additional 15 days but only for a few hours for racing.

I'd say this was a pretty damn good year for me. The fact that I can drive now allowed me to hit up mountains at 9 AM or even earlier, allowing for much more skiing done each day. I can't look back at one day this season and say, "Man, that day sucked!"


----------



## planb420 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sundown closed yesterday leaving me with 77 Days and COUNTLESS MEMORIES of an amazing season full of surprises.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 7, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Sundown closed yesterday leaving me with 77 Days and COUNTLESS MEMORIES of an amazing season full of surprises.


Wow good effort for conn. still going here!! In vt


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 7, 2013)

40 days so far. Hopefully a few more weekends before the end of the season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2013)

Today at Gunstock was day 22.  I've had a GREAT season and have been really lucky to catch many of the major storms just right.  Hopefully, I'll be able to squeeze in at least 4 more days before it's through.


----------



## MadPadraic (Apr 7, 2013)

34 days in 7 states. So far, I've had 6 spring days, and at least 9 powder days. Other than no European trips, easily the best year I've had since moving back East. I'm hoping to hit 41 on the year.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Apr 7, 2013)

60-something so far.  A few more days to go before putting the gear away.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 7, 2013)

today made 100 for me. My season is most likely done unless a frirnd really wants to go. 
I am burned out at this point. I have done skiing related something EVERY day since Labor Day.
I am very happy to have skied tripple didgets at least once in my life. Not bad for working 6 days a week.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KevinF (Apr 7, 2013)

52 if I added up correctly.  With the exception of the Nashoba Valley race league nights, most were pretty full days.

Vermont:
20 days at Stowe, 4 at Sugarbush, 2 at Okemo, 2 at Killington, 1 at Mt. Snow, 1 at Mad River Glen

Massachusetts:
8 at Nashoba Valley (Race league), 1 at Wachusett, 2 at Berkshire East

New Hampshire
1 at Bretton Woods, 1 at Attitash

Maine
2 at Sunday River

New York
2 at Whiteface

Montana:
2 at Bridger Bowl, 1 at Moonlight Basin, 3 at Big Sky


----------



## JimG. (Apr 7, 2013)

Today made 45.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 8, 2013)

117 might hit 120.   Still haven't been to k ton


----------



## elks (Apr 8, 2013)

18 days and the wife mildly annoyed by now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2013)

18 most since I was a season pass holder several years ago, great skiing this year and fun meeting some cool A zoners.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 8, 2013)

71, two more this weekend and that probably is it. I could go more, but seasons change and  hard to find the time.


----------



## phin (Apr 8, 2013)

31


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Total of 4 and that will be it for this season.


----------



## polski (Apr 8, 2013)

My sig notwithstanding, I like to think of ski seasons qualitatively more so than quantitatively - though of course higher numbers usually signify a better season all in all. I'm certainly not done with 26 days in (some of them short local skin trips of only a couple or few hours - but those included some of the best turns of the season so they all count). I probably will have a tough time hitting my personal best of 35 days the season before last, but one never knows. Either way, this ranks as up there with two years ago among my best ski seasons yet.

Had some very good timing all season long - five excellent days after Christmas into the first week of Jan; made the most of the Feb coastal blizzard with some great local skinning; two fairly epic weekdays at Jay later that month in 2' of upslope pow; and back-to-back late March storm days at SB North and MRG. 

Thus far only one spring corn day though and this coming week does not look optimal for that, though the Maine mountains may stay in a freeze-thaw cycle at least part of the time. Been too long since I've been to Saddleback and at this early juncture perhaps Sunday will be the day?

Firsts thus far this year: Wachusett, Gunstock, Mt. Agamenticus, MRG 19th Hole and both the Cog (to Jacob's Ladder) and Gulf of Slides Trail (to the first big avy runout) on Mt Washington. Still have at least a couple more firsts on the to-do list this spring at the latter location ...

Also suffered my first non-trivial injuries this year, a knee sprain (at least that's what I figure it was) and very nasty shin bruise (requiring doc's care) but these caused only minor downtime and most importantly, no missed pow days.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2013)

Four? I didn't get in that many. Being a new dad was tough on the ski season. But the days I did get were absolutely phenomenal, so I'm not complaining. I think I had powder every day I skied except for my Wachusett days.


----------



## polski (Apr 8, 2013)

Nick, been there - things look up when the kids start taking lessons. Life gets great when they get good enough to keep up with you and you actually really _ski_ together. Not long thereafter you'll find you can't keep up with them ... at least that's how I'm experiencing the progression ...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Four? I didn't get in that many. Being a new dad was tough on the ski season. But the days I did get were absolutely phenomenal, so I'm not complaining. I think I had powder every day I skied except for my Wachusett days.



Yes four(4). Do I loose access to the ski part of the forums now?


----------



## elks (Apr 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Four? I didn't get in that many. Being a new dad was tough on the ski season. But the days I did get were absolutely phenomenal, so I'm not complaining. I think I had powder every day I skied except for my Wachusett days.



My experience with kids is that you have to put in the time, but it pays  off!  My older son is now 5 and skied 15 days this season.  He was able  to follow me around the whole mountain including single black diamonds,  bumps, and even started getting into the trees.  I found out that there  are other reasons to ski down the mountain with a big smile than powder  days.  It's been a great season.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Yes four(4). Do I loose access to the ski part of the forums now?



Yes!

My Sundown pass says 50 something, so I'll go with that...

we won't mention that I scan my pass almost every day I work...  most of which aren't ski days...


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I have made it to 40 even . Not seeing any more in my future this ski season.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 8, 2013)

I think the first year we had my son, I got in 5.

I'm at 14, still optimistic I can get 2 more.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yes!
> 
> My Sundown pass says 50 something, so I'll go with that...
> 
> we won't mention that I scan my pass almost every day I work...  most of which aren't ski days...



Must be nice to have a local hill nearby.  If I did  I'd do a midweek tune-up every week of the season. It's too long waiting from Sunday to Saturday. :sad:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yes!
> 
> My Sundown pass says 50 something, so I'll go with that...
> 
> we won't mention that I scan my pass almost every day I work...  most of which aren't ski days...



Do you think you skied 50 runs at Sundown this year?


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 8, 2013)

30 days so far with 3 more to come- Sunday River 4/14 and 4/21 (closing day) and a day at Sugarloaf sometime thereafter.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 8, 2013)

44 and still a few more to go...


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 8, 2013)

29

I can see_ at least _two more lift served between Sunday River next weekend and Sugarloaf the weekend after. I may play hooky this week to hit Loon one more time. The plan for the remaining months is to ski whatever resort remains open then earn turns until there's nothing left to slide on in Tux. Mt. Washington looks like it will have a long season and I plan to go out with a bang. This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over. 

For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Where you going monster?

I'm sure you'll be back!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!



Um, Martin, April Fools day was last Monday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> 29
> 
> I can see_ at least _two more lift served between Sunday River next weekend and Sugarloaf the weekend after. I may play hooky this week to hit Loon one more time. The plan for the remaining months is to ski whatever resort remains open then earn turns until there's nothing left to slide on in Tux. Mt. Washington looks like it will have a long season and I plan to go out with a bang. This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!




Wow we will surely miss  your tremendous insights and marvelous reports on all your adventures Professor .. 

Wherever life takes you in this next chapter. Fair Thee Well  !!!!  Bona Fortuna my friend !


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> 29
> 
> I can see_ at least _two more lift served between Sunday River next weekend and Sugarloaf the weekend after. I may play hooky this week to hit Loon one more time. The plan for the remaining months is to ski whatever resort remains open then earn turns until there's nothing left to slide on in Tux. Mt. Washington looks like it will have a long season and I plan to go out with a bang. This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!



Wow hopefully you have another great hobby to pick up were you move. Your like an icon of winter on here, hope you still on A zone.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well my season is over and I have completed 77 days, 650+ miles, 530k+ Vert, 930 jumps for 444sec of airtime, 53,000+ calories burned, 7 pow days (1 EPIC STORM IN THERE), and 1079 runs. Not bad at all....just such a shame to see all that snow waste away


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Logged day #53 today 

At least 2 more next weekend at Mount Snow (maybe a few more if the business is there to spin the lifts *fingers crossed* ) and then 1 or 2 more days the 1st weekend in May at Killington since I promised my kids that we'd get a lift served day in May in this season! That would put me at a low of 56 to as many as 60 for the year


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> 29
> 
> I can see_ at least _two more lift served between Sunday River next weekend and Sugarloaf the weekend after. I may play hooky this week to hit Loon one more time. The plan for the remaining months is to ski whatever resort remains open then earn turns until there's nothing left to slide on in Tux. Mt. Washington looks like it will have a long season and I plan to go out with a bang. This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!



??


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!



Yeah that post needs more explanation, right?  You are not making sense.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 8, 2013)

I guess some explaining is in order. And, no, deadhead, this is no joke.

At some point during the summer, for a variety of reasons, I will be moving permanently to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season. I hope to get in as many ski days as possible and cross off some more ski tours on my list. I'll be off-loading some of my gear and tuning equipment in the next few weeks (though I'll be hanging on to some just in case I get to ski in New Zealand, Japan, Korea or India -- TRs to follow) so stay tuned for that. 

Thanks for all the kind words. It was great hanging around AZ all these years. And, yes, gents (and the few ladies around here), it was a pleasure bantering with all of you. You made the work day go by much quicker and kept me looking forward to the weekend. I hope to ski with you all before this is all over. If you see an Asian man on fat skis at a resort near you or somewhere in the Presis, that'll probably be the snowmonster. Say hi!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I guess some explaining is in order. And, no, deadhead, this is no joke.
> 
> At some point during the summer, for a variety of reasons, I will be moving permanently to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season. I hope to get in as many ski days as possible and cross off some more ski tours on my list. I'll be off-loading some of my gear and tuning equipment in the next few weeks (though I'll be hanging on to some just in case I get to ski in New Zealand, Japan, Korea or India -- TRs to follow) so stay tuned for that.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words. It was great hanging around AZ all these years. And, yes, gents (and the few ladies around here), it was a pleasure bantering with all of you. You made the work day go by much quicker and kept me looking forward to the weekend. I hope to ski with you all before this is all over. If you see an Asian man on fat skis at a resort near you or somewhere in the Presis, that'll probably be the snowmonster. Say hi!



Vacation to ski areas, you may not have snow were be living but you can still hop on A plane? When I get to SLC you can come out there to ski and stay.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2013)

C





snowmonster said:


> 29
> 
> I can see_ at least _two more lift served between Sunday River next weekend and Sugarloaf the weekend after. I may play hooky this week to hit Loon one more time. The plan for the remaining months is to ski whatever resort remains open then earn turns until there's nothing left to slide on in Tux. Mt. Washington looks like it will have a long season and I plan to go out with a bang. This will be my last season on skis. I'll be hanging it all up after this and moving away. Hope to ski with some of you before it's all over.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, man, I had one helluva ride!



Whaaaaaat!!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess I have not been paying enough attention.  I wish you well my friend snowmonster.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I guess some explaining is in order. And, no, deadhead, this is no joke.
> 
> At some point during the summer, for a variety of reasons, I will be moving permanently to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season. I hope to get in as many ski days as possible and cross off some more ski tours on my list. I'll be off-loading some of my gear and tuning equipment in the next few weeks (though I'll be hanging on to some just in case I get to ski in New Zealand, Japan, Korea or India -- TRs to follow) so stay tuned for that.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words. It was great hanging around AZ all these years. And, yes, gents (and the few ladies around here), it was a pleasure bantering with all of you. You made the work day go by much quicker and kept me looking forward to the weekend. I hope to ski with you all before this is all over. If you see an Asian man on fat skis at a resort near you or somewhere in the Presis, that'll probably be the snowmonster. Say hi!



Best of luck Martin, sounds like there will be good surfing where you're going!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Do you think you skied 50 runs at Sundown this year?



Nope


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I guess some explaining is in order. And, no, deadhead, this is no joke.
> 
> At some point during the summer, for a variety of reasons, I will be moving permanently to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season. I hope to get in as many ski days as possible and cross off some more ski tours on my list. I'll be off-loading some of my gear and tuning equipment in the next few weeks (though I'll be hanging on to some just in case I get to ski in New Zealand, Japan, Korea or India -- TRs to follow) so stay tuned for that.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words. It was great hanging around AZ all these years. And, yes, gents (and the few ladies around here), it was a pleasure bantering with all of you. You made the work day go by much quicker and kept me looking forward to the weekend. I hope to ski with you all before this is all over. If you see an Asian man on fat skis at a resort near you or somewhere in the Presis, that'll probably be the snowmonster. Say hi!



Didn't I tell you a couple of months back I want to make turns with you...and now this?   

I wish you health and happiness.  And just like we enjoy a tropical vacation, so too, will you enjoy going on a snow vacation. The Southern Alps in New Zealand are beautiful mountains, have great skiing and the kiwis are fun people.  The Japanese Alps get as much snow as Alta. Don't hang up the boards.  Once a skier always a skier, my friend.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I guess some explaining is in order. And, no, deadhead, this is no joke.
> 
> At some point during the summer, for a variety of reasons, I will be moving permanently to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season. I hope to get in as many ski days as possible and cross off some more ski tours on my list. I'll be off-loading some of my gear and tuning equipment in the next few weeks (though I'll be hanging on to some just in case I get to ski in New Zealand, Japan, Korea or India -- TRs to follow) so stay tuned for that.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words. It was great hanging around AZ all these years. And, yes, gents (and the few ladies around here), it was a pleasure bantering with all of you. You made the work day go by much quicker and kept me looking forward to the weekend. I hope to ski with you all before this is all over. If you see an Asian man on fat skis at a resort near you or somewhere in the Presis, that'll probably be the snowmonster. Say hi!



Wow, that sounds like a pretty difficult transition to make, best of luck!  We'll be here if you want to come back for vacation...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Do you think you skied 50 runs at Sundown this year?





bvibert said:


> Nope



Actually, maybe...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Actually, maybe...



Which is it?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Which is it?



I didn't count my days, do you really think I have any idea how many runs I took?? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I didn't count my days, do you really think I have any idea how many runs I took?? :lol:



With today's technology I thought you would of had an app on your phone doing it for you.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> With today's technology I thought you would of had an app on your phone doing it for you.



I'm anti-technology, haven't you heard? :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I will be moving *permanently *to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season.



Only a Sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## phin (Apr 9, 2013)

you're a soul skier!  nothing wrong with that.

i am the opposite.  at the end of the day/week/month/season, i like to see how many runs i squeezed in.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2013)

This has been a great season for sure!   We have skied 34 times so far with a goal to get to 40, but will probably fall short by 1 or 2!  Cannon and Sugarbush this weekend, Jay peak the weekend after.  We will probably hit something up in May not sure where yet! If killington makes it to June that definitely will warrant a trip!  We generally make it to 30-32 range, but last year we ended at 18 due to weather and my wife breaking her shoulder after an out of control newbie ran into her!  This year will be a new record for us!

As far as counting runs - I would lose track.  I use a couple different apps for that purpose but always forget to turn them on.

BTW we always ski using discounts and comps so we track our costs - just to see how we fared!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 10, 2013)

Ill hit 40 days on the slopes by this weekend-not as many as I would have liked.. I forgot how hard/frustrating it can be just getting out on the weekends.  Counting my days in the backcountry and on the slopes while the lift isn't turning would put me at like 70 or so days on my skis.  All in all, one of my better seasons throughout---i learned a lot, improved a little


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 10, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Ill hit 40 days on the slopes by this weekend-not as many as I would have liked.. I forgot how hard/frustrating it can be just getting out on the weekends. Counting my days in the backcountry and on the slopes while the lift isn't turning would put me at like 70 or so days on my skis. All in all, one of my better seasons throughout---i learned a lot, improved a little



Some people truly lived a charmed life.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 10, 2013)

^ working hard and playing hard :beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the only way to do it.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2013)

looks like i'll end with 22 days, 23 if i get really lucky and ski May 4th.  my goal had been 25.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 10, 2013)

40.  I could end it and be content, but I might press for 41 or 42.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Ill hit 40 days on the slopes by this weekend-not as many as I would have liked.. I forgot how hard/frustrating it can be just getting out on the weekends.  Counting my days in the backcountry and on the slopes while the lift isn't turning would put me at like 70 or so days on my skis.  All in all, one of my better seasons throughout---i learned a lot, improved a little



70 is your number then.  Backcountry counts just as much if not more IMHO, than lift serviced days.


----------



## Terry (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm at 79 days right now. Had a nice climb up Shawnee Peak last night for sweet corn. Still lots of snow up there.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> 70 is your number then.  Backcountry counts just as much if not more IMHO, than lift serviced days.



I like that!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm at 100 and some change, mostly in Tahoe but 6 in Colorado and working on a dozen here in New England.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2013)

44 full days so far.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 15, 2013)

Yesterday was 15.  There's a good chance that I'm done for the season.  I had hoped for one day in May, but it's looking like that's not going to happen.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 15, 2013)

yesterday was day 101 at Hunter for me. I think I am done for the year. I don't really feel like chasing the snow this year.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2013)

56 today


----------



## bigbob (Apr 15, 2013)

63 for me, tying my prevous record, not done yet!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2013)

24

Hoping for at least a couple more.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> yesterday was day 101 at Hunter for me.



:blink:
Nice.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 15, 2013)

I hit 50 days on Sunday!!! Very psyched!


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 29, 2013)

My 34th and final day of the season was yesterday at Sugarloaf. It was a perfect day to close out the season- sun, 60's, and tons of great snow. My goal (more of an expectation really) was 30 days, so I am happy that I exceeded that slightly. Overall I would rate the season as slightly above average, primarily due to about a 1/2 dozen incredible powder days. My breakdown by ski area is as follows:

Sunday River- 26 days
Sugarloaf- 3 days
Mt Abram- 3 days
Lost Valley (240 vertical feet of gnar)- 2 days

I do enjoy summer, but October can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2013)

28. Had really wanted at least 30.  Still a possibility I guess, but not likely.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 29, 2013)

Saturday was my last day.

58 days total.

47 days Jay Peak (including backcountry)
11 days of ski touring in Europe.


----------



## tmcc71 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sunday at jay peak was day 154.   I still have a few day trips to killington and a weekend or two at sugarloaf.  I skiied most of these at Sunday river-sugarloaf-jay- Berkshire east and wachusett. I ski 7 days a week.  I will hit 160 this season.  I started haloween and ill finish in about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 29, 2013)

^woah! Solid work


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2013)

tmcc71 said:


> Sunday at jay peak was day 154.   I still have a few day trips to killington and a weekend or two at sugarloaf.  I skiied most of these at Sunday river-sugarloaf-jay- Berkshire east and wachusett. I ski 7 days a week.  I will hit 160 this season.  I started haloween and ill finish in about 2 to 3 weeks.



Holy crap, way to get it!  Sugarloaf yesterday brought me to 86, there's a few more left


----------



## Terry (Apr 30, 2013)

I am at 84 days and probably done. Looks like everything I have been putting off since nov has caught up with me. Was a great year with some awesome pow days and lots of fun with friends. Didn't know what to expect with the ruptured disc in oct and no feeling in left leg.  Figured out how to ski with numb left leg and it got progressivly better all winter.  Now I only have numbness in the bottom of the toes on my left foot. If that is the only problem I have, thats minor.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I guess some explaining is in order. And, no, deadhead, this is no joke.
> 
> At some point during the summer, for a variety of reasons, I will be moving permanently to a tropical country on the other side of the world where there is no snow. So, in all probability, this is my last ski season. I hope to get in as many ski days as possible and cross off some more ski tours on my list. I'll be off-loading some of my gear and tuning equipment in the next few weeks (though I'll be hanging on to some just in case I get to ski in New Zealand, Japan, Korea or India -- TRs to follow) so stay tuned for that.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words. It was great hanging around AZ all these years. And, yes, gents (and the few ladies around here), it was a pleasure bantering with all of you. You made the work day go by much quicker and kept me looking forward to the weekend. I hope to ski with you all before this is all over. If you see an Asian man on fat skis at a resort near you or somewhere in the Presis, that'll probably be the snowmonster. Say hi!



Hey snowmonster, wish you all the best in whatever you do. I know your a true skier so this will not be your last season, just your last full one.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 30, 2013)

74 days and I think I am done.  I had thought about a trip this weekend.  Staying local for the first weekend since Late October, kind of sounds nice.  Hope to get the pool open this weeeknd.


----------



## ski stef (May 1, 2013)

was planning on putting my skis away but woke up to a fresh 6 inches this morning ( and still dumping) so they willl be on for the next couple days especially in the morning to hike with the dog.. I will probably end up right around 85 days.  I've got a few more left over at Abasin for company outings and such.


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2013)

little over 30.  And 1 more coming on Friday this week 5/3.


----------



## Skimaine (May 4, 2013)

Done.  Started 11/11 and finished 5/4.  46 days, 827k of vertical, 724 miles.  Pretty good for a weekend warrior.


----------



## skinowworklater (May 5, 2013)

44 and done.  36 at Sunday River, 1 each at Cannon and Jay Peak, 6 in Utah!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (May 5, 2013)

Topped off my season with number 27 at Killington.

Final Totals
Mammoth (!):4
Sunapee: 7
Nashoba: 2
Killington: 3
Sunday River: 4
Magic: 1
Sugarloaf: 2
Sundown: 2
Blue Hills: 1
Tuckerman's Ravine: 1


----------



## chuckstah (May 5, 2013)

I just hit day #50 today at Killington at a total of 20 different resorts.  And it was a great day!
(This looked like a safe thread for my first post!)


----------



## AdironRider (May 6, 2013)

Just hung em up for the year after this morning. 151 days a new personal best, but my worst showing in terms of variety, never made it outside of Teton County Wyoming. 1 Day at the Ghee, 107 at J hole, and the remainder in either GTNP or up on Teton Pass. Hell of a year (and a solid April), despite our lack of snowfall in January.


----------



## EPB (May 6, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Just hung em up for the year after this morning. 151 days a new personal best, but my worst showing in terms of variety, never made it outside of Teton County Wyoming. 1 Day at the Ghee, 107 at J hole, and the remainder in either GTNP or up on Teton Pass. Hell of a year (and a solid April), despite our lack of snowfall in January.



You're an accountant, right?  What type of accounting gig allows you to ski 151 days a year??? Looks like I might have mistakenly overlooked a career in accounting.


----------



## AdironRider (May 7, 2013)

eastern powder baby said:


> You're an accountant, right?  What type of accounting gig allows you to ski 151 days a year??? Looks like I might have mistakenly overlooked a career in accounting.



Its all in how you negotiate. And 5am wakeup calls on powder mornings, and a wife that gets you up the tram early for first tracks. And living ten minutes from the ski hill and at the base of Teton Pass, I can tour from my door. 

Its all in what you make of it. I dont have kids (yet), and don't really travel. Theres little keeping me from getting out there. 

I will admit, a lot of those days are a couple runs and done.


----------



## 4aprice (May 7, 2013)

Not a counter but know I got somewhere between 75-100 days this year.  Just wrapped it up Sunday with my first skiing in May.  Lots of variety from the Pocono's (back yard) to VT/NH to Utah.  Look forward to next season but also to the off season and warm weather activities.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## EPB (May 7, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Its all in how you negotiate. And 5am wakeup calls on powder mornings, and a wife that gets you up the tram early for first tracks. And living ten minutes from the ski hill and at the base of Teton Pass, I can tour from my door.
> 
> Its all in what you make of it. I dont have kids (yet), and don't really travel. Theres little keeping me from getting out there.
> 
> I will admit, a lot of those days are a couple runs and done.



That's very cool... A couple runs in the morning before diving into some work definitely counts in by book. You must have really enjoyed it.


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 8, 2013)

Two million seven hundred fifty thousand vert  !!!no one and done days for me    So there. See you next year


----------

